# glueing foamex and textured plastic sheets



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

I am using 3mm foamex board , plywood and textured plastic sheets to build a station for the layout. It is to be left out throughout the season and taken in in the winter. I would like to know what glues to use to laminate the 3 products together.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

You might find some help here: http://www.thistothat.com/

Hope it helps.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a record of some tests I did between styrene and foam board, FWIW. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/32793-foam-styrene-adhesive-pull-test.html

Cliff


----------

